

Aha.io makes it affordable for startups to plan great products - speek
http://blog.aha.io/index.php/startups-wanted-new-aha-startup-pack/

======
danwilson
My company uses Aha! and we're getting a ton out of it. Finally, we have a
structured means of clearly communicating product strategy/objectives and
demonstrating how it translates into truly necessary engineering effort.

It helps demonstrate that product management is not wizardry, it's a deductive
process that can be open to everyone. In the case of a small startup, it seems
like it could be an almost automated means of reassuring investors that the
team is executing on-plan.

------
raperez0
As a team lead, this tool provides me with a way of visually follow multiple
parallel backlogs and keep everyone in sync with the project goals. It covers
the gap between the daily work and the general strategy.

